# Identify R1150R part?



## duconeday (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello,

I am looking to find a part that was missing from my motorcycle when I first purchased it but I have not been able to find out what it is called or the part number. Can someone please identify the circled part. It is some sort of cover. Thank you!


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

Right Side Cover 46 63 7 655 426?


----------



## duconeday (Mar 8, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

Anytime.

You can check it on the Max Parts fiche on line. Or if you don't like to select links on forums (I don't) google Max BMW and go to parts. Their prices are generally in line or better than my local Houston dealers.

Nice bike the R1150R

m


----------

